# Avro Lancaster Bomber DR compass



## vladimir_wong (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site and would appreciate any suggestion with regards to selling a DR compass from the cockpit of a Lancaster bomber that my father removed at the end of the second WW. It's been in my family ever since. Could anyone advise 1. rough guide as to what it's worth, 2. where to sell it (ebay?) 3. if it's not worth anything then who would want it?http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/images/smilies/icon_question.gif
Many thanks, Rick


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Rick and welcome aboard.

Your best bet might be to find groups that collect military artifacts and have as much facts as you can as they can affect the value (ie it came from a famous plane or was used by a famous crew member etc etc or on a famous mission). I would avoid eBay for now as you will not have as much control over the sales price. Best of luck to you.

David


----------

